# Peeing in the Pool



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey, we already did in the shower, so that naturally leads to this question.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am not going to deny that I have peed in a few pools in my youth but havent done that since my age was still in single digits...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont use pools anymore for that reason.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no. only because i have a deep water phobia.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I remember peeing in a few pools as a kid. I also remember my friend decided to pee right next to me causing me to feel nautious and completely grossed out leading me to never pee in a pool ever again.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

By the time I started going to swimming pools, I was old enough to know that you didn't pee in the pool.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Never crossed my mind even as a kid. When we had swimming at school when I was like 9 I found out the other kids regularly pissed in the water and was genuinely sickened.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, not even as a child that I can recall. The only water I urinate in is inside the bowl of a toilet.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Never. 

I used to love swimming...that is, until the day some kid at YMCA got diarrhea.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno, I probably did when I used to go in pools. I wouldn't even consider it these days because I'm just completely sickened by the idea of people urinating in the water.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't even know how to swim so no...and I would avoid public pools for hygiene reasons. I wouldn't share bathwater with hundreds of people, so why would I want to swim in a pool full of everyone's sweat, urine and whatever other disgusting filth may be in the water. uke
Now, on the other hand I'm an avid fisherman and if I'm out in the boat and nature calls I won't hesitate to pollute the water. I just laugh as the water skiers pass by...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I always used to piss in the pool when I was a kid, but now I usually get out and go to the bathroom. lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

nope


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

no, I never liked knowing that I was in my own pee...or anyone elses. Maybe that's why I never used public pools.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Absolutely not.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I remember peeing in the pool as a kid, and I pee in the ocean as needed.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah a few times as a kid. I think I remember my mom telling me to just go in the pool when we were at some motel. I was like four lol. I also peed in the Pacific when i was like 11. I wouldn't pee in pools now tho.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Oceans are acceptable for peeing in but that's a different topic anyway.

I've peed in a pool or two when I was a small child. I don't know why I was okay with swimming in my own urine let alone anyone elses.

Have you ever tasted really salty public pool water? The more crowded the pool is, the saltier the water gets.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Peeing in a pool is worse than OMG! Peeing in your own shower. *shock* *horror* Oh NOES!

There's no way I would pee in a public pool. That's just wrong.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

haha this is a funny thread, and YES, I have peed in pools. If I really gotta go then I might, haha. HOWEVER, this brings up a funny story. Little did my friend know that they have this new chemical in the pool and if you pee then a pink circle comes up around you, and he PISSED! haha you know the rest of the story.... :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^i thought those chemicals were a myth hehe


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I used to. Probably wouldn't do it now though. I don't go swimming as often as I used to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No way! Ugh, I go to a dammed up river to swim with a created beach. It's bad enough there's seagull poo! :lol

NASTY NASTY NASTY.

If you pee in a pool, you get three frownies!   

I am SO glad the pink coloration exists!!!!!!!! It is supposed to be sterile, but YUCK!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

At least the results of this poll aren't as bad as the other one. Can't believe some people have clicked on "yes", though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Eww...peeing in the shower & in a pool are completely different...I see nothing wrong with the shower since you're not sitting in it & it just goes straight down the drain but if you were bathing or in a pool and done it... :um eww, and some people get pool water in their mouths. I'm glad I don't get in public pools anymore. :b


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to tell you this, but leatherface pees int he pool. :lol


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no, not that i recall. i have peed in the ocean though.

please dont tell me that yall have pooed in the pool :afr


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

When I was a kid I had no problem peeing in the pool, but now as an adult it just doesn't seem right and I can't do it.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Peeing in the Pool*



odun said:


> please dont tell me that yall have pooed in the pool :afr


 :lol I think a new thread is in order! jk :b


----------

